# Für ein paar Tage noch eingeschränktes Internet!



## Myronn (13. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
umzugsbedingt habe ich (noch) für ein paar Tage sehr eingeschränkten Zugang zum Internet und damit auch zu HdRO. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe aber stark, dass ich nächste Woche wieder voll da bin! 

In der Zwischenzeit schaut doch bitte auch weiter nach Quests und tragt ein, was noch fehlt! Laut der Statistik tut sich da in der letzten Zeit so gut wie nichts, 

Viele Grüße
Myronn/Uwe


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. September 2007)

Hatte sowieso vor, mich die nächsten Tage mal an die ganzen Evendim Quests zu setzen, dann mach ich das wohl jetzt mal. ;D


----------



## Myronn (14. September 2007)

Evendim? Die waren doch weitgehend schon komplett meine ich, oder? *grübel* Aber schau mal was noch fehlt, klar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis die Tage!
Uwe


----------



## Hamrok (17. September 2007)

Bei mir läuft es zur Zeit auch "etwas zäh". Na ja ... es wird bald regnerisch und winterlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann ist wieder Zeit zum richtig spielen.
Wie sieht es intern zum Thema Item Datenbank aus?


----------



## Myronn (20. September 2007)

Da hab ich noch nix gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich nochmal nachfragen!

Ich bin ab heute auch wieder voll dabei! Endlich Internet ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Oktober 2007)

Habe gerade über 20 Quests in Evendim (Gruppenquests) und dem Auenland (Level 27+ Quests) eingetragen, außerdem einige verbessert.
Habe jetzt keine Lust mehr, die nächsten Tage mach ich aber noch mehr.


----------



## Myronn (3. Oktober 2007)

Super bloodberry! Danke Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin auch wieder Sachen am Eintragen...


----------



## Dargrimm (12. Oktober 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Super bloodberry! Danke Dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem schließ ich mich an. Ist echt Klasse, dass Ihr Euch alle so einsetzt. Ich komme leider zu nichts mehr im Moment was mit Herr der Ringe zu tun hat. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich bald wieder mehr machen kann. 

Grüße
Flo


----------



## Hamrok (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Buch 11 habe ich nun doch mal den Patch gesaugt und mal wieder abends ein bisschen gespielt. Urlaub ist schon was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings habe ich keine Quests gelöst, sondern mich mehr um meinem Beruf gekümmert. Tja, was soll ich sagen, das Beruf ausüben macht shcon Spaß, besonders wenn einem was "tolles" gelingt.

An dieser Stelle ist mir aber ein große Informationslücke aufgefallen. Mit Quests Beschreibungen ist es bei HdRO einfach nicht getahn. Dies haben mittlerweile viele Fan Seiten, und das richtig gut!

Was mir jedoch fehlte ist eine Übersicht rund um den Beruf. Also ... welche Komponenten benötige ich als Experten Schmied um meine kritische Chance zu erhöhen (wenn man Experte dann abgeschlossen hat sieht man "großer Warg-Schwanz". Hätte ich dies vorher gewußt, dann hätte ich neben Schürfen auch alle Warge mit umgekloppt. Und dann .. wo findet man diese "Große warg-Schwänze"?? An Wargen?? Nicht alle. Die in Dol Dinen bzw. die östlich von Esteldin lassen dies überhaupt nicht fallen.

Sprich .. Handwerk ist eine prima Sache, welche ordentlich Spaß macht. Doch Infos zu den einzelnen Komponenten sind spärlich. Dies wäre mal eine praktische und informative Sache, welche Buffed da zur Verfügung stellen könnte.

Man könnte eine Tabelle für jeden Beruf und für jede Handwerksstufe aufstellen Stufe. Unter Zeile Schmied und unter Spalte Experte sehe ich "großer Warg-Schwanz". Clicke ich darauf werden die Maps geöffnet, bei denen dazu Punkte auf einer Karte eingetragen wurden. Ich hätte also Punkte in den Einsamen Landen SW von Guruth eingetragen und Punkte SO von Esteldin.

Wenn ich dann mal weiter "Queste" komm ich dann auch wieder zum eintragen der abgeschlossenen Quests.
Bis dann
Hamrok


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Oktober 2007)

Diesen Vorschlag habe ich bereits ZAM gegenüber gemacht, er sagte, dass so etwas erstmal nicht geplant ist, da es mit erheblichem Programmieraufwand (zeitlich gesehen) verbunden ist und diese Zeit ist derzeit einfach nicht da.
Im aktuellen buffed Magazin ist ja bereits eine solche Tabelle zu finden, die müsste jetzt nur noch auf die Seite.
Dann fehlen aber immer noch die besonderen Boss-Drops für die Einmalrezepte.


----------

